# What do I do?



## alleycatt (May 18, 2011)

I have been married 18 years this year, we have 2 children. my Husband had an affair 3 years ago and was ready to leave, but we decided to stay together and work on our marriage for the sake of our kids.
It hasn't been an easy road but I thought we were doing ok until he left his facebook page open and I read messages from an old high school girlfriend that he has recently become friends with.What he said about me wasn't nice saying that he had been miserable for the last 14 years and he was only with me for the kids and other things that i won't bore any body with.
I am not proud of this but I am now checking his email and he seems to be developing a relationship with this woman and asked for a phone # and could they meet soon.
I don't know what to do, I wanted this to work for our kids, I am in a dfficult situation as we live where we work and I wouldn't be able to afford to leave.
Without trust what is there?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Confront him. He lost being a trustworthy person when he cheated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

alleycatt said:


> I have been married 18 years this year, we have 2 children. my Husband had an affair 3 years ago and was ready to leave, but we decided to stay together and work on our marriage for the sake of our kids.
> It hasn't been an easy road but I thought we were doing ok until he left his facebook page open and I read messages from an old high school girlfriend that he has recently become friends with.What he said about me wasn't nice saying that he had been miserable for the last 14 years and he was only with me for the kids and other things that i won't bore any body with.
> I am not proud of this but I am now checking his email and he seems to be developing a relationship with this woman and asked for a phone # and could they meet soon.
> I don't know what to do, I wanted this to work for our kids, I am in a dfficult situation as we live where we work and I wouldn't be able to afford to leave.
> Without trust what is there?


Are you willing to go through another affair? How many affairs before you have had enough. Do you think this is a healthy marriage for the kids to see? 

Time to wrap it up IMO.


----------

